# Toliet Flange clicking noise



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

I have been replacing the flooring in my upstairs bathrooms . I have replaced the sub-floor and installing new ceramic tile instead of the old linoleum flooring. There was some play in the toilet flange and I was able to pry the flange enough to get the tile installed. However after I have finished the flooring we now seem to have developed a clicking sound in what appears to be the drain pipe whenever the water is running in a near by sink or when the toilet is flushed. The drainpipe is PVC and I didn’t know if I could easily replace the flange.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I have been replacing the flooring in my upstairs bathrooms . I have replaced the sub-floor and installing new ceramic tile instead of the old linoleum flooring. There was some play in the toilet flange and I was able to pry the flange enough to get the tile installed. However after I have finished the flooring we now seem to have developed a clicking sound in what appears to be the drain pipe whenever the water is running in a near by sink or when the toilet is flushed. The drainpipe is PVC and I didn’t know if I could easily replace the flange.


I have the same kind of noise in my bathroom. I was told that it is because a pipe is pressing up against something, probably a part of the floor or wall. When the water runs through it, the pipe moves a bit and that makes the clicking noise. I've been told that it isn't a huge deal and not to worry about it. (Whether that is true or not, I can't say, but I do trust the source -- mostly.)


----------



## plumber79 (Jul 8, 2004)

If the clicking is greater when the hot water is operated, it is expansion and contraction of the pipe when the warmer water reaches that area. It will click or sound like a drip as the water is running and for minutes after it is turned off. Not a problem but is annoying. Probably happened when you moved the drain up to clear the tile. Fix? You know better than I how to correct it as you live it.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

If the clicking noise co-insides perfectly with your watch, and if you first noticed the clicking noise after an Arab friend used the crapper, and also if that Arab friend has a pilots license.....Run now.

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

It's the PLO ....Poop Liberation Organization.

Bob


----------

